# No water from shower head



## 122177 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good afternoon all,

A little while ago I posted a problem I have with my water system in the introduction forum which resulted in several useful comments. Unfortunately I still have not resolved the situation so here is a brief up-date.
I have a 2005 Auto Trail Scout and although I have no problems with hot and cold water delivery to the mixer taps at the kitchen sink or bathroom not a drop emerges from the shower head although last season it worked fine. I have tried completely removing the internal valving of the shower mixer but still nothing. The strange thing is the pipework is very short from the shower to the manifold which also feeds the nearby bathroom tap so I can't understand why I hardly get a dribble from the shower. Can anyone please help with suggestions as to the likely problem?

Many thanks in anticipation.

Bazza


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Does the pump run when the shower mixertap is turned on?
If the sink basin tap is turned on and then the shower one does water come from the shower head?
Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazza456 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> A little while ago I posted a problem I have with my water system in the introduction forum which resulted in several useful comments. Unfortunately I still have not resolved the situation so here is a brief up-date.
> I have a 2005 Auto Trail Scout and although I have no problems with hot and cold water delivery to the mixer taps at the kitchen sink or bathroom not a drop emerges from the shower head although last season it worked fine. I have tried completely removing the internal valving of the shower mixer but still nothing. The strange thing is the pipework is very short from the shower to the manifold which also feeds the nearby bathroom tap so I can't understand why I hardly get a dribble from the shower. Can anyone please help with suggestions as to the likely problem?
> ...


Sorry to ask Bazza, but you contradict yourself IE not a drop then hardly a dribble, which is it, as it possibly could mean different things.

Is there a kink in the pipe out of site perhaps, as you've had the exterior parts in bits, it supposes the problem is out of site, is there perhaps a valve of some sort, to isolate the shower, perhaps fitted by a previous owner, for some reason, maybe fitted behind a panel, which may have been closed inadvertently.

All i can think of right now, hope you can sort it soon though.

Kev.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ignore me if you wish but some shower heads have to be turned on

Loddy


----------



## 122177 (Apr 8, 2009)

No water, no pump, no nothing when the shower is turned on (loddy!). No kinks, hidden valves etc. As I said - everything worked just fine last year so I'm finding it a real mystery. It was also the only fault reported by the company that did a recent habitation servicea nd they couldn't figure out the problem either.

Bazza


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could it be the shower head itself. Sometimes when the shower has not been used for a long time any deposits in the shower head form an almost concrete-like deposit. My first reaction would be to either descale the head or replace it with a new one.


----------



## 122177 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Spacerunner,

Even if I completely remove the head and its flexible pipe there is no water and, as I have said, I have tried completely removing the internal valving from the tap body in case they had become seized but still not a drop!

Bazza


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have you tried holding the shower pipe down low so that the pump has less work to do to get the water to the height of the shower. Could be a slight blockage in the pump/strainer lowering the pump outlet pressure.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi bazza, do your taps have any wires running from them, i.e. are the taps micro switched to operate the pump


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I came across a similar problem years ago. New shower installation in a brewery but we had to wait for months for the plumbers to connect into a live service. When the water was eventually turned on we had no water from one outlet. On stripping the pipework we found a dead mouse in the pipe, the little bu**er had climbed down about 50 feet of half inch copper pipe but got stuck in a closed tap, couldn't turn and died of starvation. Try blowing back through the pipe to see if you can clear any blockage backways.
Noel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why didn't I think of that, Mine works on pressure so never thought of wires, that's the trouble with hollies, your brain goes to mush.


Kev.


----------



## nehpets (Sep 27, 2008)

*no hot water*

I've given a suggestion in you're previous post in the introductions for what it's worth

steve


----------



## 122177 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have tried completely disconnecting the shower head and pipe- still nothing so there has to be a blockage of some sort although it seems very strange that both the hot and cold are not working.
Also, there are no wires so no mirco switches.

Bazza


----------



## nehpets (Sep 27, 2008)

*no hot water*

not sure if you've solved the problem but here's my two,pennorth worth,

I had a similar problem with a trauma boiler no water from hot water system but fine from cold system

turned out to be the small flexible pipe feeding cold water to boiler had blocked with what looked like calcium bits (furring up of boiler) stripped off pipe and cleaned system now works better than ever

steve


----------



## 122177 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Here is an up-date on my shower problem.

I decided to give Auto-Trail a call this morning and I have to say the guy I spoke to was extremely helpful and told me what the problem was straight away. It seems if the shower tap is not completely drained for the winter problems can arise with the non-return valves inside the tap body resulting in zero water flow. The only solution is to replace the whole tap which I have now ordered from caravan-components.co.uk which is the retail side of the business that supplies a variety of manufacturers. Fortunatley the item I require is on promotion at the moment at just under £75. The next problem will be fitting it!!

Many thanks for all your suggestions.

Bazza


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you found the problem bazza, maybe they'll send fitting instructions with it.

Is autotrail part of the Swift group? if so, they will probably help, if not then maybe this component is common to a few MH's and someone will help with fitting info, although knowing where it is will probably be enough, it doesn't sound too complicated (this comment could change at short notice. :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Kev.


----------

